# Cheap DRO in the US



## sundown57 (Sep 17, 2021)

I have a kind of odd ball lathe, its 13x40, most all kits are 250x1000mm.Not sure if the extra 2 inches will be a problem or not. Anyone know of a company in the us that isn't all that expensive and where i can call then and ask for a mix and match set ?


----------



## Aukai (Sep 17, 2021)

Look at what Precision Matthews uses, 8 x 40", you can scroll down for the DROs





						PM-1340GT 13″x40″ Ultra Precision Lathe – Precision Matthews Machinery Co.
					






					www.precisionmatthews.com


----------



## sundown57 (Sep 17, 2021)

thanks but 600 bucks is hard when i see 250x1000 for 209


----------



## Nutfarmer (Sep 17, 2021)

DRO  Pros have a lot of good information on their web site. Every thing from sizing the scales to installation. Their prices are higher than the Chinese on ebay, but their information is out there for anyone to use. There is also a ton of information here that would be useful , just use the search function. Good luck. Several members have had success with the inexpensive Chinese imports .


----------



## jwmelvin (Sep 17, 2021)

I’d probably message your AliExpress/eBay seller of choice and see if they can do a longer scale.

Sorry - I know you said US but thought that may have been optional. I’m not sure why I thought that.


----------



## sundown57 (Sep 17, 2021)

i may just order the 250mm I don't think it would be a big problem


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 17, 2021)

@sundown57 Of course it depends on the exact nature of the work you do, bit I've had a 12X37, 14X40 and 15X60 lathes for years now, and I have never needed the last 4 " of the lathe bed.  I've even chanbered rifles with 26" barrels on the 12X37, and as long as your carriage stays to the left of your tailstock, you are fine.  really.


----------



## sundown57 (Sep 17, 2021)

i think in the 40 inch direction i would be ok my concern is my lathe call for a 200mm cross slide they are maybe 9.5 total. a 250 is cold to 12. im not sure it will fit on the cross slide with out making some sort of extension


----------



## epanzella (Sep 17, 2021)

AMAZON. 'bout $300 for 3 axis. . I have one. Works perfectly.


----------



## sundown57 (Sep 17, 2021)

i just came across these 2 . wonder how bad they really are 









						2 Axis Digital Readout Linear Glass Scale TTL DRO Display Kit Milling Lathe  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2 Axis Digital Readout Linear Glass Scale TTL DRO Display Kit Milling Lathe at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				












						2 Axis Digital Readout+ Scale Kit For Milling Lathe Machine + Precision Linear  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2 Axis Digital Readout+ Scale Kit For Milling Lathe Machine + Precision Linear at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## jwmelvin (Sep 17, 2021)

I just ordered a mill 3-axis from this store, which has been recommended on this forum as reliable: Shenzhen Siton Technology Co., Ltd.





						Shenzhen Siton Technology Co., Ltd. - Amazing products with exclusive discounts on AliExpress
					

Discover the wide range of products from AliExpress Top Seller Shenzhen Siton Technology Co., Ltd.. Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.



					a.aliexpress.com


----------



## sundown57 (Sep 17, 2021)

jwmelvin said:


> I just ordered a mill 3-axis from this store, which has been recommended on this forum as reliable: Shenzhen Siton Technology Co., Ltd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any idea the shipping time from them ?


----------



## jwmelvin (Sep 18, 2021)

sundown57 said:


> any idea the shipping time from them ?



Seems quite fast (a couple weeks) based on the stated estimate but I’ll have to see.


----------



## aliva (Sep 18, 2021)

I've order  from Aliexpress and the shipping is an average of 1 month to Canada


----------



## BaronJ (Sep 25, 2021)

sundown57 said:


> any idea the shipping time from them ?


I got a three axis DRO from them about six months ago, it took three weeks.  One thing that I didn't expect was that they added about 5" inches to the scale lengths, to account for the read heads.  I had to alter the long one by cutting nearly 5 inches off to get it to fit.  Cutting down a glass scale is scary, but I did it on the bandsaw using a fine blade.  I packed the glass with damp paper towel so that it was as solid as I could make it.  I got a bit of chipping of the end of the glass but that's all.



Cutting scale to length.


The cut end after shortening.  Just a few chips.  I cleaned up the end of the glass with a fine stone in a Dremal.

If I were going to do this again, I would have used a thin abrasive cutting disc on my chop saw.


----------



## epanzella (Sep 25, 2021)

I also cut my scales with my bandsaw. Left the wipers in and cut them at the same time. There was a rib on the endcap that needs clearance to put the end back on. Some guys recut the scale but I just milled off the rib for clearance. The screws are so fine I just screwed them back in to the extrusion and they made their own threads. It literally took ten minutes. (per scale)


----------

